# Autism??



## suz29

My son is 3 1/2 and we are waiting for a referal for speech therapy. He has a large vocabulary and can ask for what he wants but doesn't really have a conversation. 

Today was parents day at his nursery and his key worker was talking about some of the negative behaviour he displays. She said he doesn't cope well with new things and they will have to do things a couple of times before he will accept it. She also said that he copies the other children alot, he will stand and observe what they're doing and then do it exactly the same way sitting in the same place the child was sat. If another child climbs on a table he will do it straight after.

Are these things I should be concerned about? I have had concerns for a while about autism as he's always been a bit quirky and have taken the mchat but this has come back low risk. Thanks


----------



## JASMAK

I am not sure. There is different types of asd. The type my daughter has is identified by a very large speech delay. I think Aspergers has no speech delay though?


----------



## mummy2o

Aspergers is autism. Just high functioning Jasmak. They are getting rid of the aspergers though and just calling it high functioning autism, not sure when though, some countries already have and some are going later in 2015.

That being said, no one will really know if your child is autistic or not, unless you get him tested. I think many people's children on here are more the classic autism and non-verbal. They have cut the diagnosis down to two areas now. Social communication and interaction being the first and restricted, repetitive patterns of behaviour, interests or activities being the second. Also sensory issues have been included.

So can your son talk and make friends with other children his own age? Does he interact with people normally or does he seem weird? My son at 3 would ignore everyone on the planet his own age and if a child came to close to him, he'd move to a different area to be alone. Now he has people he goes to school with and will interact with them, but I wouldn't really call them friends as he wouldn't purposely talk to them if we met them at the park. This is just how he is, not all autistic children are.

Does he only eat certain foods? Many children with autism have a limited diet, my son doesn't and will eat whatever you put down in front of him. I know some people have to drive the same way to a place or their kid will scream the place down going on an unknown route. Does he have any repetitive behaviour? My son hand flaps for simulation, but claps and grasps his hands for happy and annoyed. His hands are so raw right now, due to the amount he does it, but his OT was rubbish and wouldn't help! Now every autistic person has a special interest. These can and do change over time. At 9 months my son would spend all day stacking towers and got annoyed if anyone knocked them over, his next was in the night garden, then a Thomas game machine and now the computer. If he had his way he'd be at the computer 24/7 and he's starting to tell me that he's sorry he can't do anything else as he has to do computing. Of course he still goes to school, horse riding and out and about and has a brilliant time, occasionally he'll play with his toys, very rarely though.

As for sensory my son has a very high pain fresh hold, so I have to check him daily in case he's seriously hurt himself. He hates sudden loud noises and refused to use public toilets due to hand dryers. Dyson are currently trying to make a quiet hand dryer and I think most autistic parents will love them when they come out. He has no fear factor, this is pretty common in autistic children and they don't see the dangers in just walking over the road or going on a big roller coaster scaring me to death, but he's loving every minute of it! He always wants to go on the rides he couldn't go on, even when he was younger, now he's reach the height limit, he's loving his new found freedom on all the rides!

Your answers will be different to mine, but if you think he ticks of things in both areas then get him checked out. Just to give him the best support you can through school.


----------



## Tiff

My kiddo was diagnosed with moderate-severe Autistic disorder and is nothing like Mommy2o's kiddo. :flower: Just shows how different they can really be!

That being said, the best thing to do is to talk to your doctor and get him screened. My daughter had delayed speech which is what flagged her to our doctor. I had no clue and wasn't overly concerned, it took a team of speech paths, occupational therapists and doing some programs to make me see that she really was on the spectrum.

Its hard when you see Autism in the news and a lot of the behaviours can be interpreted in so many ways. Talk to your doctor, raise your and the key worker's concerns and get some answers. They are all so different so its hard to peg one thing or another. :flower:


----------



## suz29

He can talk and loves being round other kids. When he plays with other children he likes it to be on his terms and gets annoyed if they don't do it properly.

He is a very fussy eater and will refuse to try new foods. He doesn't really have repetitive behaviour but does like things to be done the same way. No flapping or clapping but he will occasionally make a screeching noise when he's excited. I wouldn't say he has any special interest, he has things that he really enjoys but he's not obsessive with it and doesn't spend all day on one particular thing.

He also has a fear of hand dryers but this is the only loud noise that effects him. When have had occasions when he has run onto the road and he doesn't seem to understand dangers.

His nursery are having a meeting at the end of the month to discuss his possible language delay and I think they will probably advise that we see someone regarding his other issues.


----------



## JASMAK

mummy2o said:


> Aspergers is autism. Just high functioning Jasmak. They are getting rid of the aspergers though and just calling it high functioning autism, not sure when though, some countries already have and some are going later in 2015.
> 
> That being said, no one will really know if your child is autistic or not, unless you get him tested. I think many people's children on here are more the classic autism and non-verbal. They have cut the diagnosis down to two areas now. Social communication and interaction being the first and restricted, repetitive patterns of behaviour, interests or activities being the second. Also sensory issues have been included.
> 
> So can your son talk and make friends with other children his own age? Does he interact with people normally or does he seem weird? My son at 3 would ignore everyone on the planet his own age and if a child came to close to him, he'd move to a different area to be alone. Now he has people he goes to school with and will interact with them, but I wouldn't really call them friends as he wouldn't purposely talk to them if we met them at the park. This is just how he is, not all autistic children are.
> 
> Does he only eat certain foods? Many children with autism have a limited diet, my son doesn't and will eat whatever you put down in front of him. I know some people have to drive the same way to a place or their kid will scream the place down going on an unknown route. Does he have any repetitive behaviour? My son hand flaps for simulation, but claps and grasps his hands for happy and annoyed. His hands are so raw right now, due to the amount he does it, but his OT was rubbish and wouldn't help! Now every autistic person has a special interest. These can and do change over time. At 9 months my son would spend all day stacking towers and got annoyed if anyone knocked them over, his next was in the night garden, then a Thomas game machine and now the computer. If he had his way he'd be at the computer 24/7 and he's starting to tell me that he's sorry he can't do anything else as he has to do computing. Of course he still goes to school, horse riding and out and about and has a brilliant time, occasionally he'll play with his toys, very rarely though.
> 
> As for sensory my son has a very high pain fresh hold, so I have to check him daily in case he's seriously hurt himself. He hates sudden loud noises and refused to use public toilets due to hand dryers. Dyson are currently trying to make a quiet hand dryer and I think most autistic parents will love them when they come out. He has no fear factor, this is pretty common in autistic children and they don't see the dangers in just walking over the road or going on a big roller coaster scaring me to death, but he's loving every minute of it! He always wants to go on the rides he couldn't go on, even when he was younger, now he's reach the height limit, he's loving his new found freedom on all the rides!
> 
> Your answers will be different to mine, but if you think he ticks of things in both areas then get him checked out. Just to give him the best support you can through school.

Yes, I know Aspergers is asd. I said there is different types. PDD, Aspergers, and Autistic Disorder. My daughter has PDD NOS. Your child sounds completely different than mine too.:flower:


----------



## justhoping

suz29 said:


> He can talk and loves being round other kids. When he plays with other children he likes it to be on his terms and gets annoyed if they don't do it properly.
> 
> He is a very fussy eater and will refuse to try new foods. He doesn't really have repetitive behaviour but does like things to be done the same way. No flapping or clapping but he will occasionally make a screeching noise when he's excited. I wouldn't say he has any special interest, he has things that he really enjoys but he's not obsessive with it and doesn't spend all day on one particular thing.
> 
> He also has a fear of hand dryers but this is the only loud noise that effects him. When have had occasions when he has run onto the road and he doesn't seem to understand dangers.
> 
> His nursery are having a meeting at the end of the month to discuss his possible language delay and I think they will probably advise that we see someone regarding his other issues.


This doesnt sound like autism. Sound ok to me..we all cant be perfect or the same..
i hate when they do put names on kids without seeing..
some schools just dont want to cope with it so they tell you the NEGATIVE behavior and oh he must be autistic....thinking about ur son xx


----------



## sun

suz29 said:


> He can talk and loves being round other kids. When he plays with other children he likes it to be on his terms and gets annoyed if they don't do it properly.
> 
> He is a very fussy eater and will refuse to try new foods. He doesn't really have repetitive behaviour but does like things to be done the same way. No flapping or clapping but he will occasionally make a screeching noise when he's excited. I wouldn't say he has any special interest, he has things that he really enjoys but he's not obsessive with it and doesn't spend all day on one particular thing.
> 
> He also has a fear of hand dryers but this is the only loud noise that effects him. When have had occasions when he has run onto the road and he doesn't seem to understand dangers.
> 
> His nursery are having a meeting at the end of the month to discuss his possible language delay and I think they will probably advise that we see someone regarding his other issues.

Well nothing you wrote here really says autism to me, but like the others said the only way to really know is a true assessment. A few paragraphs can't ever tell the whole story. Hugs xo


----------



## justhoping

sun said:


> suz29 said:
> 
> 
> He can talk and loves being round other kids. When he plays with other children he likes it to be on his terms and gets annoyed if they don't do it properly.
> 
> He is a very fussy eater and will refuse to try new foods. He doesn't really have repetitive behaviour but does like things to be done the same way. No flapping or clapping but he will occasionally make a screeching noise when he's excited. I wouldn't say he has any special interest, he has things that he really enjoys but he's not obsessive with it and doesn't spend all day on one particular thing.
> 
> He also has a fear of hand dryers but this is the only loud noise that effects him. When have had occasions when he has run onto the road and he doesn't seem to understand dangers.
> 
> His nursery are having a meeting at the end of the month to discuss his possible language delay and I think they will probably advise that we see someone regarding his other issues.
> 
> Well nothing you wrote here really says autism to me, but like the others said the only way to really know is a true assessment. A few paragraphs can't ever tell the whole story. Hugs xoClick to expand...



very true, i hope he does well and gets everything he needs to succeed :)


----------



## JASMAK

justhoping said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suz29 said:
> 
> 
> He can talk and loves being round other kids. When he plays with other children he likes it to be on his terms and gets annoyed if they don't do it properly.
> 
> He is a very fussy eater and will refuse to try new foods. He doesn't really have repetitive behaviour but does like things to be done the same way. No flapping or clapping but he will occasionally make a screeching noise when he's excited. I wouldn't say he has any special interest, he has things that he really enjoys but he's not obsessive with it and doesn't spend all day on one particular thing.
> 
> He also has a fear of hand dryers but this is the only loud noise that effects him. When have had occasions when he has run onto the road and he doesn't seem to understand dangers.
> 
> His nursery are having a meeting at the end of the month to discuss his possible language delay and I think they will probably advise that we see someone regarding his other issues.
> 
> Well nothing you wrote here really says autism to me, but like the others said the only way to really know is a true assessment. A few paragraphs can't ever tell the whole story. Hugs xoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> very true, i hope he does well and gets everything he needs to succeed :)Click to expand...


And...even if he does have asd, he will still be 'perfect'....a label doesnt change anything, except more help. :hugs:


----------



## justhoping

i actually have a ttc thread I started in my signature...
I dont know how many other people are on the spectrum on the forum but I thought it would be nice if some of us are ttc to support one another ttcing :)


----------

